# best websites to buy gold and silver from?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

What are the best sites to buy gold and silver coins from?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jmbullion.com


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Compare them all at any given moment, right here:

https://comparesilverprices.com/


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Don't buy from a website. Find a brick-and-mortar dealer, and buy there. Establish a relationship with that business so that you have a place to sell your PM, but not a cozy one. In other words, remain anonymous. Pay cash. The fewer records where gold is involved, the better.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

If you buy them online, set it up so you can mail a USPS money order. 
Money Metals Exchange is one place that does it. (NO, I don't work for them.)


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Got most of mine from streams and rivers in California, Oregon, Montana, Colorado, Alaska, and a particular culvert under a road in Wyoming. That corrugated culvert material was like a giant 100' sluice box that apparently no one had ever thought to scoop it up in a bucket, spirit it back to camp, and pan it out. Rich doin's. I always pack a gold pan when hunting. You just never know. Check out Gold Prospectors' Association of America (GPAA). Go go go go go gold fe fe fe fe fever.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Provident metals.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

redhawk said:


> Provident metals.


+1 for Provident Metals.


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

I just buy mine from eBay. I look up the daily spot price, and figure out who has the lowest mark-up. As long as the seller has a decent rating and good volume, we're golden. 
I'm not too worried about an electronic footprint. After the EMP or grid collapse, the MIBs will be working out of spiral notebooks anyway.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Go to The precious metals dealer directory: Bullion.Directory to check out various sellers' ranking.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Compare them all at any given moment, right here:
> 
> https://comparesilverprices.com/


Why do I keep on having to give ya guys this link? It has a comparison of the immediate pricing from the major players. Must be because of all the greenhorn rookies, huh?

https://comparesilverprices.com/


----------



## CoveyLeader (Dec 3, 2017)

Bigger question is why? Take your FRN's and turn them into tangible storable prep items.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

CoveyLeader said:


> Bigger question is why? Take your FRN's and turn them into tangible storable prep items.


Ya need to do some more in depth studying regarding history and a fiat currency ...... I'll give you a hint .... a hedge.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Anyone of them that is telling you now is not a good time to buy gold. You ever notice that the adds to buy gold only come sfter gold has peaked and is making its down turn. they let it drop a fe hundred then off load some,, few hundred more, off load a little more and so on.

No body pays to advertise something that is going up in value...they just sale it as it starts heading down. The only difference in an ounce of lead and an ounce of Gold is how much more it cost how much smaller the bullet you make it into will be. You can't eat either....but I can keill more meat with the lead bullet.


----------



## Survalich77 (Dec 6, 2017)

I bought at provident metals 7 years ago. I now wish I hadn’t. My investment has lost about 15%. If I had put that money into Btc Litecoin , Eth I’d be a millionaire. I’m planning on selling most of my silver. I will keep a few because some Of the coins are truly beautiful, but I’m sending the rest back. Precious metals had their shot, but they never made it. Now cryptos are stealing their thunder. The younger generation will put their money into cryptocurrency. Metal prices will most likely fall. I’ll buy back in if they fall hard and I can get a good deal.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Survalich77 said:


> I bought at provident metals 7 years ago. I now wish I hadn't. My investment has lost about 15%. If I had put that money into Btc Litecoin , Eth I'd be a millionaire. I'm planning on selling most of my silver. I will keep a few because some Of the coins are truly beautiful, but I'm sending the rest back. Precious metals had their shot, but they never made it. Now cryptos are stealing their thunder. The younger generation will put their money into cryptocurrency. Metal prices will most likely fall. I'll buy back in if they fall hard and I can get a good deal.


Silver is not a worthy investment for financial gain. It is however, a great tool as a security hedge against the failure of our debt riddled fiat currency. Keep ya some.


----------

